# Những hot girl Việt Nam tai tiếng nhất 2012



## Xinh (21 Tháng hai 2013)

Năm 2012 có thể gọi là một  năm khá thành công của Andrea khi từ một mẫu teen khá bình thường, cô  nàng trở thành một cái tên cực hot trên các phương tiện thông tin đại  chúng với độ phủ sóng khá lớn, từ báo giấy, báo mạng đến truyền hình.  Khởi đầu với chuyện tình cảm đẹp như mơ cùng hot boy Baggio, cả hai  nhanh chóng chiếm được tình cảm lớn từ giới trẻ và là một trong những  cặp đôi teen được yêu thích nhất trong thời điểm hiện tại, bên cạnh Chi  Pu - Cường Seven hay Tùng Tống - Hà Min.









 Thế nhưng, không hiểu là  do lối suy nghĩ, lối sống khá thoáng từ phương Tây hay chưa thực sự hài  lòng với vị trí hiện tại của mình mà Andrea liên tiếp vướng vào những  scandal với mức độ ngày một nghiêm trọng. Ban đầu là bức ảnh bán nude  trước biển mà Andrea đã tự tay up lên facebook với mục đích thay đổi  hình ảnh trong sáng, hồn nhiên trước đây. Tiếp sau đó, lại một lần nữa  trên facebook của cô nàng xuất hiện những bức hình nội y và tư thế pose  khá khêu gợi. Cao trào của scandal được đẩy lên tới đỉnh điểm khi chỉ  một thời gian sau đó, Andrea lại gây “shock” với những hình ảnh “ngực  trần”. 








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Tấm hình bán nude trên biển.








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Hình ảnh hậu trường của buổi chụp hình nội y.


 Trong năm 2012, Andrea  cũng nhiều lần lên tiếng về vấn đề trinh tiết, thừa nhận ngủ cùng bạn  trai ở tuổi 17. Mới đây nhất, nghi án chia tay với Baggio cũng khiến cư  dân mạng nổi bão vì chỉ mới thời gian ngắn cách đó không lâu, cả hai vẫn  còn rất mặn nồng. Mặc dù hầu hết những tai tiếng  của Andrea đều từ quay quảng cáo và theo cô nàng thì là do tính chất  công việc của một người mẫu. Tuy nhiên việc tự tay up ảnh nhạy cảm lên  mạng  hay mạnh dạn nhận lời quay những clip chưa thực sự phù hợp với độ  tuổi của cô nàng đã khiến cho cư dân mạng ngày càng có cái nhìn thiếu  thiện cảm với mẫu teen này. Với Andrea, đó là những  điều cô đã lựa chọn và muốn sống thật với cá tính của mình. Nhưng với  nhiều người, đó lại là sự đi nhầm đường khi Andrea đang trong giai đoạn  trưởng thành và xây dựng hình tượng của mình trong lòng công chúng. Dư  luận lo lắng sẽ lại có thêm một người đẹp đi lên bằng scandal... Là đàn chị trong nghề so  với Andrea, Hồng Quế là một cái tên khá nổi trong giới người mẫu Việt.  Sinh năm 1994, sở hữu chiều cao lý tưởng 1m79 và gương mặt ưa nhìn, hoạt  động người mẫu từ năm 15 tuổi... Hồng Quế hội tụ đủ những tố chất để  trở thành một siêu mẫu nổi tiếng, theo gót các đàn chị vedette. Thế nhưng, trong năm 2012,  cô lại đang nổi tiếng nhờ "ngập" trong scandal. Khởi đầu của chuỗi  scandal là liên tiếp những nghi án tình cảm của Hồng Quế liên quan đến  ca sĩ Tuấn Hưng, người mẫu Gia Ngọc, ca sĩ Vũ Duy Khánh. Tiếp đó là hàng  loạt ảnh áo ngủ, đồ lót tràn ngập trang cá nhân của cô. Khi  mọi người đang kỳ  vọng Hồng Quế sẽ làm nên chuyện nếu tham gia cuộc thi Hoa hậu Việt Nam  2012 thì sự việc cô bị tố... đánh người giống như một gáo nước lạnh dội  vào sự kỳ vọng đó. Chưa chịu dừng lại ở đó,  ngay trước ngày thi tốt nghiệp, Hồng Quế còn tung một bộ ảnh bán nude  phản cảm khiến dư luận rất 
sốc
. Bộ ảnh vô cùng sexy của Hồng Quế đã đánh  dấu một bước "trưởng thành" của cô nàng về mức độ "chịu khó khoe thân". 








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Vừa bước sang tuổi 18, Hồng Quếđã lập tức có thêm những hình ảnh táo bạo.


 Trước sức ép của búa rìu  dư luận, Hồng Quế có vẻ như là một người không sợ thị phi khi ngay sau  đó lại liên tiếp có hành động "khóa môi đồng giới". Đầu tiên là nữ diễn  viên Quỳnh Hoa trong một sự kiện lớn, sau đó là với ca sĩ Quế Vân. Điều  này khiến nhiều người cho rằng cô nàng muốn gây chú ý sau một thời gian  dài vắng bóng để 
[url="http://phunuvn.net/forums/tang-giam-can-3-vong-dep.138/"]giảm cân
[/url] cùng kế hoạch Nam tiến của mình. 








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Hành động khóa môi đồng giới của Hồng Quế với Quỳnh Hoa và Quế Vân.


 Đỉnh điểm scandal của Hồng  Quế trong năm 2012 có lẽ là "sự cố" tại Liên hoan phim quốc tế lần thứ 2  được tổ chức tại Hà Nội. Trước rất nhiều khách mời trong nước và quốc  tế, Hồng Quế đã diện một bộ váy rất phản cảm bước lên thảm đỏ. Điều đáng  nói là, Hồng Quế không hề được mời và cũng không tham gia bất cứ bộ  phim nào tham dự liên hoan. Với hàng loạt scandal trước đó, cộng với sự  kiện lần này đã khiến cho không ít người nghĩ rằng cô nàng này lại đang  tạo scandal để nổi tiếng. 7 năm về trước, Phương  Trinh là một diễn viên nhỏ tuổi được nhiều người yêu mến nhờ khuôn mặt  ngây thơ trong sáng và lối diễn xuất lôi cuốn từ các bộ phim đình đám  như Mùi ngò gai, bà mẹ nhí,... Thế nhưng càng lớn, Angela Phương Trinh  (Nghệ danh mới của Phương Trinh) ngày càng khiến người hâm mộ ngỡ ngàng  với cách ăn mặc ngày càng gợi cảm và táo bạo của mình. 








 18 tuổi, Angela hương  Trinh liên tiếp gây 
sốc
 với những bộ ảnh bikini và tư thế tạo hình táo  bạo. Chuyện tình yêu của cô cùng một đại gia 41 tuổi cũng khiến cho dư  luận thực sự ngỡ ngàng. Tuy nhiên, nhắc đến Angela Phương Trinh thì điều  người ta nhớ đến nhiều nhất vẫn là những phát ngôn khó đỡ của cô nàng.  "Không có anti-fan thì buồn lắm", "có đại gia sẵn sàng bỏ 20.000 đô chỉ  để gặp Trinh một lần", ""sẵn sàng đi kiểm tra trinh tiết để phủ nhận tin  đồn bán dâm", "chụp quảng cáo nội y vì cát-sê hậu hĩnh", "thưởng 1 tỷ  cho ai phát hiện sẹo dao kéo"... là những câu nói "cộp mác" Angela  Phương Trinh. 








 Mới đây nhất, ngày 12/12  vừa qua, trong một sự kiện, Angela xuất hiện với một khuôn mặt cực lạ  khiến mọi người rất 
sốc
. Nhiều người còn không nhận ra cô nàng. Trả lời  ngay cho sự thắc mắc, Angela đã lên tiếng thừa nhận cô có phẫu thuật  thẩm mỹ ở mũi. Tuy nhiên, sự thẳng thắn này vẫn không thể khiến cô lấy  thêm được chút cảm tình nào từ dư luận. Không chịu kém cô chị, cô  em Phương Trang của Angela cũng vướng không ít scandal trong năm 2012  này. Đầu tiên là sự vụ ăn mặc hớ hênh, vào bar và hôn bạn đồng giới khi  mới 16 tuổi. Sau đó là sản phẩm 
âm nhạc
 đầu tay nhưng vừa ra mắt đã bị  gán "thảm họa V-Pop". 









             [TD="class: pCaption"]Phương Trang, em gái Phương Trinh gây 
sốc
 khi khóa môi bạn đồng giới.



 Theo Kênh 14


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (9 Tháng bảy 2014)

mấy năm nay cô PT lúc nào chẳng tai tiếng bậc nhất luôn


----------

